# Ιδιαίτερα ιταλικών - αναζήτηση δασκάλου



## stathis (Nov 23, 2009)

Έχει κανείς να μου προτείνει δάσκαλο ή δασκάλα για ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα ιταλικών; Ιδανικά, θα ήθελα να είναι native speaker, γιατί με ενδιαφέρει πολύ το θέμα της προφοράς, αλλά συμβιβάζομαι και με Έλληνα που τα μιλάει φαρσί. :)

Επίσης, ξέρετε να μου πείτε πού κυμαίνονται οι τιμές γενικά;

Grazie tanto!

Παράκληση:
Για προσωπική επικοινωνία, καλύτερα να στέλνετε mail (*stathiskont* στο *gmail*) παρά πμ.


----------

